# NEW YORK | 52-03 + 52-41 Center Boulevard | 179m | 586ft | 55 fl | T/O | 150m | 493ft | 46 fl | Com



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

TF Cornerstone's parcels for Phase 2 of the Hunters Point South Project. 

*TF Cornerstone Files for 46-Story 52-41 Center Boulevard in Hunters Point, Queens*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice. that will be a lot of apartments. Interesting that they create a lot of space for bicycles.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

finally starting up.

*TF Cornerstone’s Two-Towered, 1,197-Unit Hunters Point South Project Officially Breaks Ground in Long Island City*



> The official groundbreaking ceremony for TF Cornerstone‘s two-towered Hunters Point South project in Long Island City will be held today. In addition to over 1,000 new apartments, the site will give rise to what will temporarily become the tallest skyscraper on Queens’ East River waterfront. Fresh renderings have also been released, revealing additional exterior details of the buildings as well as the landscaped greenery and waterfront esplanade. The buildings’ addresses are 52-03 and 52-41 Center Boulevard.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

r_190414054_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/10/hu...center-boulevard-in-hunters-point-queens.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2019/12/10/construction-update-hunters-point-south-parcel-c-oda


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Construction Update: Hunters Point South Parcel C*
*DECEMBER 10, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION

*Architect:* ODA New York (Design Architect), SLCE (Architects of Record); *Developer:* TF Cornerstone; *Program:* Residential Rental; *Location:* Long Island City, Queens, NY; *Completion:* 2021.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

r_200111220_beat0004_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

TF Conerstone's Hunters Point South Towers Continue To Rise In Hunters Point, Queens - New York YIMBY


Hunters Point South Towers, designed by ODA and developed by TF Cornerstone, continue to rise at 52-41 and 52-03 Center Boulevard in Hunters Point, Queens.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

r_200403_051_beat031_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Cory W. Bush


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Source


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Michael Lee


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

202006116 New York City Manhattan and Queens by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

@lucysilva2016 on instagram









@seoulitenewyorker on instagram


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2020/7/3/construction-update-hunters-point-south-parcel-c-oda


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

r_200901_148_beat063_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

skyalign on instagram


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 21

no parking anytime by Devon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 01

Tunnel by Francisco Anzola, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/24

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 28

r_211028_282_284_beat0081_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 31

new york city 1 summit view chrysler building by photographynatalia, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/18

r_211118_185_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_191_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 27

r_211128_136_beat0093_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr

 

 

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

TF Cornerstone Completes 1,194-Unit Residential Complex in Hunter’s Point South, Queens - New York YIMBY


TF Cornerstone has completed its dual-tower residential complex in at 52-03 and 52-41 Center Boulevard in Hunter’s Point, Queens.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think there are still some finishing touches to go on the taller one.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

52-03 Center Boulevard's Exterior Nears Completion in Hunters Point South, Queens - New York YIMBY


Work is nearing completion on 52-03 Center Boulevard, a 56-story skyscraper from ODA Architects and TF Cornerstone in Huners Point South, Queens.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/16

r_211217_228_beat0096_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/16

baronsonphoto-20211216-001.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 27

r_220127_0167_beat0006_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/30

Aerial View, Queens, One World Observatory, Observation Deck, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/1

r_220202_0320_beat0008_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/20

Greenpoint and Long Island City (Portion), Brooklyn/Queens, NY, NY by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Aerial View of Midtown Manhattan with Greenpoint/Long Island City in foreground by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Aerial View of Midtown Manhattan with Long Island City in foreground & New Jersey in Background by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/28

r_220228_0130_beat0017_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/24

r_220425_0295_beat0033_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

My First Time #13 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------

